# Dejar de fumar con la electronica.



## rascueso (Feb 12, 2011)

Amigos limpiando un poco la pc me encontré con este viejo circuito de la revista _*Nº 245 - *__*NUEVA ELECTRÓNICA / *__*51*_
_*Soy fumador pero nunca lo arme… lo dejo para los curiosos que le gusta hacer este tipo de cosas saludossssssss. ras*_


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 12, 2011)

Como te había adelantado eso es un tipo de "Electro-estimulador" y si no se aclara como emplearlo *no sirve*.

Busca algo mas de información sobre como se emplea.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 12, 2011)

Me puse a la compra de la revista, cuando termine de comprarla, cosa que viene lenta, veré el artículo completo.
Las especificaciones del transformador no están porque lo comercializan directamente ellos.
Sea como sea, el artículo existe:
http://www.nuovaelettronica.it/prod...li/smettere-di-fumare-con-lelettronica-11621#


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 12, 2011)

convengamos que  el post es  medio comico,aunque  eso   no empaña las  ganas de aportar,ni el aporte echo,
para  cualquier electrónico el esquema es sencillo ,el transformador puede ser cualquiera ,comun de 220  volt   y salida  de 9 o  6 volt  ,lo si faltaria es mas datos en como un electro-estimulador comun ayuda a dejar de fumar ,en donde   o  que  parte del cuerpo va conectado,
saludos



			
				el hueso dijo:
			
		

> Me gustaría ver mandrake de tus ( Mensajes: 1.037 ) cuantos aportes reales diste al foro. saludos


me consta que si aporta,es un miembro muy respetado ,con respecto a  los msj ,eso lo  podes decir de mi,pero  no de mandrake
saludos  y   no te enojes,es solo una opinión


----------



## lubeck (Feb 12, 2011)

No lo podia creer... SI es un dispositivo electronico para dejar de fumar 

yo me declaro fumador... lo hacia desde los 22 años hasta hace unos 3 meses....

probe de todo parches, chicles, bue... hasta mis hijos me suplicaban que dejara de fumar....


mi solucion efectiva de la noche a la mañana, o sea hoy fumo una cajetilla diaria durante casi 16 años, y mañana nada nada de nada.... fue que incrementaron el cigarro de mas o menos *2usd a 4usd *eso fue todo, ni circuitos ni inyecciones ni parches....


----------



## martin sena (Jul 27, 2011)

no entiendo como ese aparato t saca el habito!


----------



## pip (Jul 31, 2011)

martin sena dijo:


> no entiendo como ese aparato t saca el habito!



no te saca el cigarro de la boca .....


----------



## samigoro (Jul 31, 2011)

Interesante el trabajo, ademas que es con componentes discretos. el trafo podria ser de 9V-0V-9V/ 600mA. esperemos que alguien pueda dar mas datos sobre su forma de uso.


----------



## jestrada8 (Abr 21, 2013)

me imagino que el electrodo va directamente en la boca, solo espero que la descarga no sea muy fuerte...


----------



## blanko001 (Abr 22, 2013)

Tendrías una descarga relativamente fuerte si el transformador no es el indicado. Yo creo que el circuito si funciona para dejar de fumar... me explico, si conectas uno de estos a un cigarrillo y cada vez que lo pones en la boca te hace ver chispas... ahí está... jejeje.
Ahora sí en serio, no creo que sea util ya que el supuesto "placer" de fumar no está de todo en la boca, si no las sustancias estimulantes del sistema nervioso contenidas en el tabaco las que entran a nuestros sistemas. En fin, es interesante circuito ese...


----------

